# new radeon 2.9.08-2 driver

## schroedinger

http://www.schneider-digital.de/html/download_ati.html

----------

## xlyz

just emerged   :Smile: 

going to test it

----------

## irasnyd

If someone makes an ebuild for these (they're in zip form now, so I think the old ebuild won't work) I'd be happy to try them out.

irasnyd

----------

## samppa

Does someone know about the changes on this new ATI driver? I heard that the previous one had some issues. Personally I have always used the xfree driver (DRI), but might try out this one if it turns out that the issues 2.9.06 had, are fixed.

----------

## Cappy

Most of the issues consisted of SERIOUS artifacting and misc other graphical weirdness. I just installed the new version, and so far those issues are corrected. I haven't run any hardcore tests yet, but so far....so good.  :Smile: 

Cap

----------

## irasnyd

What do I need to do to make them work in my XF86Config?

----------

## xlyz

 *irasnyd wrote:*   

> If someone makes an ebuild for these (they're in zip form now, so I think the old ebuild won't work) I'd be happy to try them out.

 

just pick the 2.9.6 ebuild and change the 6 in 8

as usual, put the rpm in /usr/portage/distfiles, recreate the digest and emerge  :Smile: 

----------

## deurk

Hmmm... Got a 9700 Radeon,  swtiched from 2.9.6 to 2.9.8 and now got great freezes after a while when I play Wolfenstein...

It's like a big freeze of sound/video for a minute, then it catches up, then another freeze 15 minutes later... where t crashes... with a total freeze...

Anobody experienced such things?

Any idea? Fix?

Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## irasnyd

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *irasnyd wrote:*   If someone makes an ebuild for these (they're in zip form now, so I think the old ebuild won't work) I'd be happy to try them out. 
> 
> just pick the 2.9.6 ebuild and change the 6 in 8
> 
> as usual, put the rpm in /usr/portage/distfiles, recreate the digest and emerge 

 

Yeah.  I got them working fine.  It is very nice having 3d acceleration now, since I've only had 2d for quite a while now.

So far no crashes, and the only thing that's not running well is UT2003-demo.

----------

## samppa

 *irasnyd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So far no crashes, and the only thing that's not running well is UT2003-demo.

 

Damn, getting UT2003 running was about the only thing I would have installed these drivers for. XFree/DRI drivers are working well for everything else I play.

----------

## fca

Dual screen doesn't work either with these drivers.

----------

## anxious

And which Xfree86 version did you all use ??

and are there any difference in performance in 4.2.X and 4.3.X ??

Would be greatful for som fps exampels

GG

----------

## irasnyd

 *anxious wrote:*   

> And which Xfree86 version did you all use ??
> 
> and are there any difference in performance in 4.2.X and 4.3.X ??
> 
> Would be greatful for som fps exampels
> ...

 

I'm using XFree 4.3.0.  There really wasnt any performance difference for me, but I did get Accelerated 2d for my card.

----------

## deviljelly

Just asking cos the modulr build blows up:

NR_IRQS is defined in an architecture specific include file, don't know what to do, I'm trying it on vanilla 2.5.68 at the moment

```

ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

build_date =Fri Apr 25 22:25:14 CEST 2003

uname -a =Linux bigpc 2.5.68-mm1 #8 Tue Apr 22 23:35:50 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP1600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

uname -s =Linux

uname -m =i686

uname -r =2.5.68-mm2

uname -v =#8 Tue Apr 22 23:35:50 CEST 2003

uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)

.

drwxr-xr-x  110 root     root        13320 Apr 24 19:53 /usr/include

.

total 75

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        39922 Apr 25 22:09 fglrx_panel_sources.tgz

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        17336 Apr 25 22:09 fglrx_sample_source.tgz

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 Apr 25 20:14 linux -> linux-2.5.68-mm2/

drwxr-xr-x   17 root     root          680 Mar 30 14:53 linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x   16 root     root          656 Apr 17 07:57 linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x   19 root     root         1216 Mar 31 20:59 linux-2.5.66-mm1

drwxr-xr-x   19 root     root         1216 Apr 22 16:28 linux-2.5.66-mm2

drwxr-xr-x   19 root     root         1216 Apr 18 11:49 linux-2.5.66-mm3

drwxr-xr-x   19 root     root         1216 Apr  9 00:35 linux-2.5.67-mm1

drwxr-xr-x   18 root     root          624 Apr 14 14:31 linux-2.5.67-mm2

drwxr-xr-x   18 root     root          600 Apr 15 07:40 linux-2.5.67-mm3

drwxr-xr-x   19 root     root         1216 Apr 20 11:09 linux-2.5.67-mm4

drwxr-xr-x   19 root     root         1216 Apr 23 08:03 linux-2.5.68-mm1

drwxr-xr-x   19 root     root         1184 Apr 25 21:38 linux-2.5.68-mm2

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           16 Mar 30 14:42 linux-beta -> linux-2.5.66-mm1

drwxr-xr-x    7 root     root          192 Mar 31 17:54 pc

.

file /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/agp_backend.h says: AGP=1

assuming default: SMP=0

assuming default: MODVERSIONS=0

.

CC=gcc

cc_version=3.2.2

found major but not minor version match for gcc and the ip-library

ls -l libfglrx_ip.a

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           18 Apr 25 22:25 libfglrx_ip.a -> libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3

.

probing for VMA API version...

cc_ret_vma_240 = 1

cc_ret_vma_253 = 0

def_vma_api_version=-DFGL_LINUX253P1_VMA_API

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

patching 'drmP.h'...

compiling 'agpgart_be.c'...

gcc -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wstrict-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -O2  -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -fomit-frame-pointer -DATI_AGP_HOOK -DATI -DFGL -DFGL_RX -DFGL_CUSTOM_MODULE  -Dfglrx    -Ipatch/include -Ipatch/drivers/char/drm -I/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include -c agpgart_be.c -o agpgart_be.o

In file included from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/semaphore.h:42,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from agpgart_be.c:62:

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/rwsem.h: In function `down_read':

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/rwsem.h:43: warning: passing arg 1 of `__might_sleep' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/rwsem.h: In function `down_write':

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/rwsem.h:66: warning: passing arg 1 of `__might_sleep' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

In file included from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from agpgart_be.c:62:

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/semaphore.h: In function `down':

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/semaphore.h:119: warning: passing arg 1 of `__might_sleep' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/semaphore.h: In function `down_interruptible':

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/semaphore.h:145: warning: passing arg 1 of `__might_sleep' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

In file included from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/irq.h:19,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:10,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/highmem.h:24,

                 from patch/include/linux/highmem.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from agpgart_be.c:73:

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:10,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/highmem.h:24,

                 from patch/include/linux/highmem.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from agpgart_be.c:73:

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/irq.h: At top level:

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/irq.h:67: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/irq.h:69,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:10,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/highmem.h:24,

                 from patch/include/linux/highmem.h:12,

                 from /lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from agpgart_be.c:73:

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:27: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.5.68-mm2/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:30: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

compiling failed - object file was not generated

```

----------

## anxious

 *irasnyd wrote:*   

>  *anxious wrote:*   And which Xfree86 version did you all use ??
> 
> and are there any difference in performance in 4.2.X and 4.3.X ??
> 
> Would be greatful for som fps exampels
> ...

 

So it works great both with 4.2.X and 4.3.X ?? I can't decide which version of XFree86 to choose... Anyone that have any suggestions ?

----------

## Grilo

I have followed everything on this page but when i start x or gdm it says DRI initialization failed! and also tells me my board is third party.. it is third party but powered by ati and told to use ati drivers. ati radeon 9000 i am wondering what i can do.. will post XFree error log if everyone needs it. but i'm wondering if anyone else has this problem.

also any luck with dual heads?

----------

## Grilo

it was using the flgx drivers and i told it radeon and it work. so i guess it needed the x drivers.

any luck with dual heads?

----------

## Dortmunder13

I'm having a problem, wondering if anyone could help me:

I emerged the drivers and then set them up, ran the config file it gave me, and X wouldn't start. I edited the file and set the option to turn off DRI an it started, but I just get an ugly green screen.

So I have two questions...why wont it start at all with DRI turned on, and why do I get an ugly blue screen without it?

Thanks.

----------

## junnuh

So after spending _hours_ with this driver here http://www.schneider-digital.de/download/ati/glx1_linux_X4.3.zip

I finally got it to work on my notebook with M9 chip. It also works with dual-head configuration, the laptop LCD and a CRT. Even DRI and GLX are active on both screens an give me framerates with 'glxgears' around 1700fps at 1024x768. But: xinerama is still not working _and_ mplayer does not find it's vo-device which has been 'xv'. 

In addition to that the M9 seems not to be 100% compatible with the drivers as i get 

```
FATAL: fglX11FreeBuffer: firegl_FreeBuffer() failed!

Trace/breakpoint trap

```

 when i run 'glxinfo' and also after playing 'armagetron' (yay, it works at least!   :Cool:  ) for a minute or three.

Almost forgot: I am running XFree86-4.3.0-r2 and have used the ebuild. 'fglrxconfig' did most of the configuration for me but I had to paste in some additional stuff to make it run like it did before with touchpad+external mouse and to make the font paths like they were etc...

----------

## xlyz

 *deurk wrote:*   

> Hmmm... Got a 9700 Radeon,  swtiched from 2.9.6 to 2.9.8 and now got great freezes after a while when I play Wolfenstein...
> 
> It's like a big freeze of sound/video for a minute, then it catches up, then another freeze 15 minutes later... where t crashes... with a total freeze...
> 
> Anobody experienced such things?
> ...

 

same problem, and every kind of fog is full of glitches

but I had the same problem with 2.9.6

for the moment I switched back to xfree/drm (I've only an 8500    :Wink:  )

----------

## jagerman

 *junnuh wrote:*   

> ... mplayer does not find it's vo-device which has been 'xv'. 

 

Try vo=xvidix - although I find that I need to run mplayer as root  :Confused: .  I use that with my Radeon 9500 pro, and I get quite good results.  However, I haven't tried the new driver yet (I'm emerging X4.3 now).  Hopefully it still works   :Confused: 

----------

## borker

Hiya all, I've just built a new box and its got a radeon vid card and kt400 chipset mobo that i can't dumb down to agp2 in the BIOS, so i guess i need to patch and build AGP drivers as described in 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45714&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=25

or

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=37488&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=kt400

but i have a few questions...

firstly, is this still required? I've compiled the gaming and gentoo kernels both at version 2.4.20-r2... From what i've observed it appears the AGPGART module doesnt have the kt400 fixes as of yet. Is either kernel a better candidate to work with the drivers ebuild / patch than the other?

Does the patch work with the latest version of the drivers?

The install instructions are listed as follows:

```
1) Download the patch, and save it in the /lib/modules/fglrx directory.

2) type 'cat fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.5.1.i586-kt400agp3.patch | patch -p0'

After that, just cd to the 'build_mod' directory, run 'make.sh', cd back to the fglrx directory and run 'make_install.sh' per usual.
```

This may sound silly, but i don't have a /lib/modules/fglrx directory, mine goes /lib/<kernel names>/modules/... but the modules dir doesnt have a fglrx subdir. Where exactly should i be applying the patch? Is any of this taken care of by the ebuild?

basically, if anyone has got their radeon card working with their kt400 board with the current drivers could they let me know how they did it? Big thanks in for any help.

----------

## Mow

Yes is there a how to on how to do this for us n00bs?  :Smile: 

----------

